# Collecting Scale Ship Models



## cshortridge73 (Sep 10, 2011)

*A professional modeler reveals the secrets of how to amass a valuable collection of ship models*

Regular readers of sea classic novels, ship histories, as well as sea venture history most likely have visited maritime museums and therefore appreciate how the numerous precisely executed ship models on display enhance one’s understanding of Naval history. You may even be a ship model builder, or collector. I’ve frequently made
use of pictures of ship models and miniature nautical dioramas to illustrate my historical articles on ships and seafaring. They usually provide a clearer image of the actual ship than do hasty, blurry action photographs of the vessels or paintings and woodcuts by landlubberly artists who distort the proportions and fudge the details. It’s particularly true of depictions of ships before the advent of photography in the 1830's. Further, the model allows one to examine the “full hull” perspective - often lacking in illustrations of ships at sea - as well as to examine the ship from a variety of angles.

Both "PARTS" have been attached....hope you all enjoy

Let me add something here...."Yes" Part I is a tad boring...but "Part II" in my opinion, is much better than Part I....so if you only read part I ...your missing a very interesting part of this article​


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I was interested to see the last model in Part I. It was actually the NEWTON HALL, ex DRUMGEITH, completed in 1905 by J. Priestman of Sunderland.
I built that model in 2004! The scale is 25 feet to 1 inch or 1:300. The hull length is about 14.7 inches overall. The model was sold at Christie's Maritime auction on the 25th July, 2004. It was completely scratchbuilt using copies of the original plans. The masts & rigging were all metal, the rigging being fine copper wire. It took me 43 hours, spread over 18 days. I had no idea where it ended up!
Bob


----------



## cshortridge73 (Sep 10, 2011)

Sir....do you have pictures of the Newton Hall ...that you built?


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Yes, that is it that you displayed! It is the same image that I have just posted - see pen in front of it Click on
"Miniature Merchant Ships"
below to see more!
Bob


----------



## cshortridge73 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes I did see it. WoW!!! I'm sure you feel proud!!!!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks,
I don't really think much about it, as building models ships is something I have done all my life and I am now almost 69! I never possessed the skills or patience required to build kits! In scrathbuilding, I feel I am 100 per cent in control of the situation and if I break or lose a part, I just make another - it is no more than a nuisance!
Also, I enjoy the freedom of being able to make whatever I want, providing I can find plans for it. Books and old technical journals are a very good source of plans, especially for those , like me, who prefer to build miniatures. 
I can't build large models because I dislike fumbling about with twine and knots and only work on a small table anyway. All my rigging is fine copper wire and there are no knots anywhere! 
Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Very well written. Thanks for this history lesson.


----------



## cshortridge73 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank You for your comment....Always appreciated


----------



## tugboat (Nov 23, 2006)

Very informative and entertaining. Thanks very much.


----------



## cshortridge73 (Sep 10, 2011)

Your very welcome....and thanks for your comment


----------

